# Anyone from Wrexham still using site?



## Poppy34 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wondering if there was anyone out there. Finally decided to see if I can get some support from ppl so here I am.


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Poppy

I am from Flintshire not to far from Wrexham 

Where ars u up to with your treatment x


----------



## Poppy34 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just started taking Clomid. The whole situation has been going on for over two years now. It feels like forever.

Oh and today, I have discovered that someone close in the family is pregnant. I know it's comes across as awful but it's eating me inside and I just wish it wasn't this particular person. I have been to GPs but DR said my feelings were normal. I feel I am depressed but apparently they wouldn't even consider giving me anything as I am trying to conceive. I think it would help me a lot if I could find some sort of support group or at least someone to talk to. I feel I don't really have anyone. (My mother tells me to just face facts and get on with life!)

Sorry, enough about me..thank-you for replying. How about you? What stage are you at?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Aww big hugs. That's such a harsh and unsupportive thing you mum said.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi 

Not sure if anyone checking this forum, but Im from Wrexham xx


----------



## welshpandora (May 8, 2012)

Audiprincess - if you are reading this please clear your inbox - I want to get in touch !  

Thanks - sorry for hijacking guys   xx


----------



## Poppy34 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello to all,
Anyone got any good news? I'm still taking clomid and due to go for my first IVF consultation next week.
Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hey welshpandora

Didn't realise they were full, thought things were quiet though lol xx


Hey poppy34

Good luck for ur appt next week let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sarevz87 (Aug 19, 2012)

hi ladies not sure if anyone still using this post but im from wrexham aswel


----------



## HaggisMcTavish (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, I live in Wrexham and on my second ivf at shrewsbury now.I too had a ticking off from the nurses and was told i was overweight - by all of 3lbs!!!!!!!!
I lost it through stress anyway to be honest!i've now put it back on so no doubt will get told again when i go next week.i've decided i don't care though!
hope all goes well for you, feel free to keep in touch xxxx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm from Wrexham too and have just started a new thread to try and get some Wrexham based people together potentially. I'm starting stimms on 17th Oct and just feel like all I want to do is talk IVF!!


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi I'm from Wrexham to had tx rsh and after 6 rounds of icsi / fet currently have 20week old twins sleeping in front of me  did anyone meet up? X


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi poppylou,
A new link was set up by someone and we are trying to arrange a local get together soon - if anyone fancies meeting up join the more recent link. I've been "chatting" to audiprincess on there so we are going to meet up Jan/Feb time.xx


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd still love to meet up!&


----------



## hoodie (May 11, 2011)

I didn't have treatment in Wrexham but will be having my babies there. I'm only 9 + 3 so far so still early days!


----------

